# Help, Please-II Reservations



## Senator (Apr 22, 2013)

We had RCI weeks and switched to DRI points.  We have had difficulty making II reservations to locations we prefer. RCI protocol requires an owner to deposit their week; we were told II's reservation system is more responsive because there is no wait for freeing up time.  This has not been our experience. Has anyone else experienced this?  Senator


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't say that I have but, I've never actually completed an exchange using DRI points. All I've done has been online searches to see what's available and to compare exchange power, which has been equal to my original units as far as what's available online. 

Since joining THE Club we've done internal exchanges to save on the exchange fee. I saw no other real reason besides cost savings on exchange fee's to join THE Club. We make enough exchanges/reservations each year that it was less expensive to pay the yearly membership fee than to utilize the weeks exchanges through I.I. and DRI had enough locations with quality resorts that we've been happy with internal exchanges/reservations only.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 23, 2013)

*I have used DRI points for II exchanges*



Senator said:


> We had RCI weeks and switched to DRI points.  We have had difficulty making II reservations to locations we prefer. RCI protocol requires an owner to deposit their week; we were told II's reservation system is more responsive because there is no wait for freeing up time.  This has not been our experience. Has anyone else experienced this?  Senator



I have used DRI points for II exchanges and have been success. A lot depends on when you are trying to travel. It's important to realize that high demand times such as summers in Hawaii are always difficult to get.  You would have to look frequently as you never know when units will be deposited in II. One week can be nothing and then the following week there can be tons. 

I have been able to use DRI points to get Marriott units during mid and high seasons. I have used them for Newport Coast Villas, Canyon Villas, and all of the Palm Desert, CA properties. These are all Marriotts. I have also been able to pull Westins as well. 

Often DRI properties come up on II as well. Sometimes it may be to your advantage to pay the exchange fee and use less points with II because it's actually cheaper what DRI will charge you in points. I have seen this many times. Also, I have experienced getting a getaway cheaper from DRI customer service than the online price. The DRI II person has the power to give you a platinum rate as opposed to a gold rate.  That recently happened to me and I save about $140. It is important to explore all of your options with II. They key to II is being flexible with the dates and the timeshares you're willing to accept. If you have to have a Westin, Four Season, HGVC or Marriott in a high demand season, you are more than likely going to be disappointed.  I would advise to look early and often. 

Also, don't forget to look at DRI's Club Select program. Often there are really good units there that can be gotten with your DRI points or cash.


----------



## fluke (Apr 23, 2013)

I have used II for a single DRI exchange - I exchanged into Harborside @ Atlantis.  1 bed for 5500 points -  pretty good deal compared to what you can get internally.  I have looked alot with the DRI points and have also seen great deals for good resorts.  In particular, you can see alot of Mariotts with the DRI points.  I think the point transactions are quite favorable in II for DRI.  I think if you can find something you like you will be very happy with the cost in points.

You can set up an ongoing search online like you would with any II property.  But the exchange has to be confirmed through DRI - DRI handles the DRI points exchanges in II.  That was strange for me , but that is how it works.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 23, 2013)

Again, it depends where and when you want to go.  I have used my DRI points almost exclusively through II exchanges.  The reasons are: cheaper than DRI and more options.

The process is easy: see what is available online, grab it and pay.  For ongoing search, you have to pay the exchange fee first but points are not locked in - unlike RCI ongoing search.


----------



## Senator (May 19, 2013)

Thank you DougP, csalter, fluke & PeelBoy.  We appreciated your responses.  Very helpful.  Senator


----------



## sfwilshire (May 19, 2013)

In my experience, II weeks become available much later than RCI weeks. Usually by the time something for an area comes up in II, I've long since already booked with II. 

Sheila


----------



## friedshrimp (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone know why the points listed under II is not the same as the points I own (and never has)? When I log into II and go to look for an exchange, it shows that I have 12,000 points available. Every time. I originally started in DRI with 11,000 and now have 20,000 but II always shows 12,000. Is there a reason for this?


----------

